# Meguiars DA Power System



## DetailedClean

Something a little different...

We now have stock of the Meguiars DA Power System (G3500INT) is a revolution in automotive paint care which attaches to the your regular household drill to make compounding, polishing and waxing not only faster, but with results that approach those of a trained professional.

Decent review thread at Meguiars Online involving polishing of Playstations and Guitars


----------



## EdenX

Still deciding on this or DAS-6 Dual Action Polisher........hmmmm


----------



## greymda

so, any feedback?


----------



## LSpec

greymda said:


> so, any feedback?


X 2, also interested.


----------



## R0B

Looks cumbersome when attached to a drill and I assume speed is whatever the drill runs at ?


----------



## greymda

yes, it has smth like 1:9 downratio


----------

